# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Oνοματολογια SSID

## mojiro

Ποια ειναι η πρεπουσα/προτυπη για AP & BB ?

γιατι ειμαστε τοσο χυμα ? επικρατει μια αναρχία....

θα προτεινω(οχι οτι δεν ειναι καπου γραμμενο...)

για τα ap *AWMN-XXXX-AP*
για τα bb *AWMN-XXXX-XXXX*
και για τα τεστ *AWMN-XXXX-TEST*

οπου ΧΧΧΧ το nodeid


δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με τους ιδιοκτητες των κομβων,
απλα φτιαχνω ενα parser που διαβαζει μια λιστα με ssid και
δεν βγαζω ακρη.... 

καλο θα ειναι να απομακρυνθουν τα διαφορα nick απο
τα ssid με "AWMN"

----------


## Vigor

> για τα ap *AWMN-XXXX-AP*


Θεωρώ υπερβολή το -ΑΡ.

 *AWMN-XXXX*

είναι μια χαρά για τα ΑΡ. Μακάρι να την ακολουθούσαν όλοι αυτή την ονοματολογία...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μήπως κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να γίνει κανόνας αυτό?

----------


## koki

Eγώ πιστεύω πως το μινιμουμ πρέπει να είναι το παραπάνω. 

Είναι χρήσιμο να υπάρχουν και τα nicks, πάντως, γιατί όταν πιάνεις 500 πράγματα και είσαι στην ταράτσα, δεν μπορείς ούτε να τα θυμάσαι ούτε να ανοίγεις 500M της Nodedb για να δεις ποιος είναι ποιος.

----------


## trendy

> Eγώ πιστεύω πως το μινιμουμ πρέπει να είναι το παραπάνω. 
> 
> Είναι χρήσιμο να υπάρχουν και τα nicks, πάντως, γιατί όταν πιάνεις 500 πράγματα και είσαι στην ταράτσα, δεν μπορείς ούτε να τα θυμάσαι ούτε να ανοίγεις 500M της Nodedb για να δεις ποιος είναι ποιος.


Πολύ σωστό, ειδικά όταν τα node-ids έχουν φτάσει 4ψήφιο νούμερο και ξεφυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια. Είναι άβολο να βλέπεις μόνο νούμερα.

----------


## monotone

Ας φτιαχτεί ένας κατάλογος στο wiki με τα SSIDS όπου θα παραπέμπουν σε περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για τον κάθε κόμβο.

Μπορεί να φτιαχθεί μια σελίδα template για κάθε κόμβο που να παραπέμπει στη NodeDB, στις σελίδες μετα services του, το forum topic του, το nodecal του, το wireless homepage του, τα links του (με κατευθείαν παραπομπές στην σχετική σελίδα του άλλου) + contact info.

Για τη σελίδα του κάθε κόμβου, υπεύθυνος για το περιεχόμενο θα είναι ο κομβούχος (βασισμένο στο template βέβαια).

----------


## Cha0s

*awmn* όχι *AWMN*.

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα SSIDs είναι Case Sensitive  ::  

Το Nickname το θεωρώ απαραίτητο μετά το nodeid.

Και τέλος, ότι και να πούμε εδώ, εδώ θα μείνει οπότε  ::  

Υπάρχουν κόμβοι που δεν έχουν καν nodeid πλέον, το essid τους δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το awmn και πολλά άλλα ωραία...

Τι ψάχνουμε;

----------


## ice

Συμφωνω και εγω με το nickname .Ειναι πολυ μα πολυ πιο ευκολο αμεσως μετα το scan να δεις ποιον εχεις κοντα σου . 

Δυσκολο να ξερεις απο εξω καθε φορα τους αριθμους και να ξερεις εαν καποιος ειναι κοντα σου η οχι .

Πρεπει να καταργηθει επιτελους και το nodedb μιας και εχουν σβηστει αρκετοι παλιοι ενεργοι κομβοι και να χρησιμοποιηθει το nodecal μιας και ειναι αξιοπιστο αρκει να τροφοδοτηθει με τα δεδομενα απο το Nodeid . 

ΔΕν καταλαβαινω την βραδυπορεια σε τετοια θεματα .

----------


## mojiro

αμα θελετε nick τοτε να το βαζουμε συμφωνα με κανονες,
και μονο για τα ap πχ

*awmn-XXXX-NICKNAME*

μεχρι ποσους χαρακτηρες χωραει ενα ssid ?


ειναι πχ, ο babiz, που εχει awmn-babiz, γιατι να μην εχει
και το nodeid μεσα ?

τεσπα, διαλεχτε οτι θελετε, απλα να υπαρχουν κανονες

----------


## papashark

> Υπάρχουν κόμβοι που δεν έχουν καν nodeid πλέον, το essid τους δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το awmn και πολλά άλλα ωραία...
> 
> Τι ψάχνουμε;


Tην υπερβολική αγάπη που διατείνονται ότι έχουν για το δίκτυο  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλή ιδέα το nickname αλλά δεν ξέρω ποσο καλά θα του έρχεται του AP αν ένα nickname έχει πολλούς χαρακτήρες.. Π.χ. awmn-9267-papadopoulos είναι τεράστιο. Γι'αυτό πιστεύω δεν έχει καθιερωθεί.

----------


## papashark

Σιγά, άλλοι έχουν βάλει την ιστορία της ζωής τους επάνω....

----------


## ice

Ας επιλεγουμε μικροτερα Nickname ή για το AP ενα μικροτερο ονομα

----------


## koki

To βασικό είναι το node number, ως ελάχιστη απαίτηση
Από εκεί και πέρα χρήσιμο είναι, εάν δεν γίνεται γοργοπόταμος, να μπαίνει και το nickname, κατ'εμέ. 

Bέβαια στα ΒΒ, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. Αλλά πάλι, το να πιάσεις σε scan κάποιο ΒΒ, δεν είναι και τόσο αισιόδοξο ούτως ή άλλως  ::  Αν έχεις σκοπό να σπάσεις ΒΒ στη μέση και να γίνεις καρα κόμβος, δε βαριέσαι να κοιτάξεις τα node numbers στη nodedb  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Στα AP δεν το συζητάω ότι είναι χρήσιμο να έχουμε nicks.

Την άλλη φορά ήμουν στην Γλυφάδα (#3512) και έκανα scan και έπιανα κάτι άγνωστα nodeids και μίλαγα μία ώρα με τον sinonick στο τηλέφωνο μέχρι να του ανοίξει η nodedb για κάθε nodeid...

Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που πάνω στο scan δεν μπορείς να έχεις internet.  ::

----------


## mojiro

αρα

για τα ap AWMN-XXXX ή AWMN-XXXX-NICKNAME
για τα bb AWMN-XXXX-XXXX
για τα τεστ AWMN-XXXX-TEST 

στο ssid δεν θα βαζουμε κανενα συμβολο εκτος απο
την (πανω)παυλα ( - ), το nodeid θα ειναι μετα το
AWMN.



οσο αφορα τα nick στα bb νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται
διοτι αν πιασεις ενα ap με ssid: *AWMN-1234-melenetade*
και μετα ενα αλλο: *AWMN-1234-5678*
νομιζω οτι ειναι προφανες σε ποιον ανηκει

εγω ηδη ξεκινω τις αλλαγες στα δικα μου.

ελπιζω συντομα να εξαφανιστουν τα spaces και ενα σωρο
αλλα ασχετα απο τα ssid, και να μπει το nodeid τουλαχιστον

----------


## spirosco

Κανονες υπαρχουν, ακομη και για το essid, ασχετως αν καμμια φορα δεν το κοιταμε και τοσο σοβαρα.
Σε γενικες γραμμες μεχρι σημερα ισχυει το awmn-<nodedb id> για τα ΑΡ'ς
και το awmn-<nodedb id1>-<nodedb id2> για τα dedicated.
Καπου εκει αναμμεσα συνανταμε και κανα underscore ή nicknames κλπ ή bb's πανω σε ΑΡ'ς και παει λεγοντας.

Το σημαντικο ειναι να υπαρχει καπου μεσα στο essid η λεξουλα *awmn*.

Τα υπολοιπα συμπαθατε με μα ειναι απλα για να εχουμε κατι ν'ασχολουμασθε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ρε συ όχι με κεφαλαία...

ή όλα μικρά ή όλα κεφαλαία.
Τα ssids είναι Case Sensitive!

Προσωπικά, αισθητικά τα βλέπω καλύτερα με μικρά και έτσι τα αφήνω. Δεν θα τα αλλάξω.

Τόσους μήνες παίζουν ώς

awmn-2331-xxxx

Που απόσο ξέρω από τότε που συνδέθηκα είναι και η άγραφτη τυποποίηση.

----------


## Cha0s

> ...


Πολύ σωστός  ::

----------


## Vigor

Αφήστε τα nodeids με μικρά ως *awmn-* και ότι άλλο ξέραμε μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δίκιο ο Σπύρος. Αλλά αφού ανοιξαμε στο thread ας γραψουμε κάτι για να μην βαριομαστε. LOL

Πιστευω ότι για τα nicknames θα επρεπε να χρησιμοποιηθει η υπογράμιση (underscore) και για τα p2p links η παύλα.

Γιατί αν δω κανένα ssid awmn-1979-Acinonyx να μη νομίζω ότι έπιασα το bbiki μεταξύ του 1979 και του Acinonyx..  :: 

Και εννοείται μικρα..

----------

